# Remington 700 Youth 243 for sale



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Sold -


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

PM Replied to....


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Sold


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Good to meet you, Mr. Ed! Thanks again. My little girl is jacked up!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike, I hope you and your little girl make a ton of memories with that gun! It was good to meet you both also!!


----------

